# Met my first atheist tonight



## hogdgz (Sep 24, 2012)

I was at a hotel reading my bible by the pool this evening and a guy walks up to me and is drunk. We started talking and I thought how cool, I will be able to witness to this guy. I was nervous because I have recently turned my life over to God. I quickly realized he was an atheist. He said he was a believer for a long time and lost his faith. He was a theologist also and a historian. He said nothing lined up in the bible and it was not true. I quickly realized it was the devil trying to move my young faith. It's scary to meet someone like this and I feel for the guy and will Pray for him. He said he has done a lot of research and that the bible wAs fake and that other religions are a lot older than christianity and why would god allow civillizations to go so long without any direction. Then he talked about missing books of the bible and all kinda conflicting stuff. I wish I would have never talked to him. I finally told him I wasn't going to listen to him anymore and told him I would pray for him.


----------



## RNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like ya handled it pretty well to me


----------



## scandmx5 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sure the alcohol wasn't helping his case any lol. Yes, there are several religions older than Christianity...some large and some small.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey hodgz, you will hear of many conflicting things about faith, the bible and Christianity. Some of your beliefs might change over time, but the core of Christianity should remain unshaken. He had apparently studied up in a quest to find some sort of truth that he could lean upon, but had failed to find it.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 24, 2012)

The weird thing was his wife and kids are Christians and doesn't know he lost his faith. He said he still follows Christian values and raises his kids that way.  The only cool thing about all this  is I had just read Proverbs 3:5 trust in the lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding. I had just read and high lighted this verse and then he walked up. I told him I didn't know why I had highlighted that verse and read it to him. He was a very intelligent guy and I think that was his problem. I hate how the devil try's to tempt us. He has been on me hard lately with my faith.


----------



## RNC (Sep 24, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> The weird thing was his wife and kids are Christians and doesn't know he lost his faith. He said he still follows Christian values and raises his kids that way.  The only cool thing about all this  is I had just read Proverbs 3:5 trust in the lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding. I had just read and high lighted this verse and then he walked up. I told him I didn't know why I had highlighted that verse and read it to him. He was a very intelligent guy and I think that was his problem. I hate how the devil try's to tempt us. He has been on me hard lately with my faith.



The harder he hits you and you stand firm in Jesus , the harder it tempers the steel in your sword for future battle


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hebrews 11:3 NIV - By faith we understand that the - Bible Gateway

By faith we understand that the universe was formed at God's command, so that what is seen was not made out of what was.

Hebrews 11:3 (King James Version) - Bible Gateway

Through faith we understand that the worlds were framed by the word of God, so that things which are seen were not made of things which do.

Hebrews 11:3 ESV - By faith we understand that the - Bible gateway

By faith we understand that the universe was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things that are.

Hebrews 11:3 By faith we understand that the universe was formed ...

Hebrews 11:3 By faith we understand that the worlds were prepared by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things which are visible.

Hebrews 11:3 (ESV) - "By faith we understand that the universe was ...

By faith we understand that the universe was created by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things that are visible.

---------------------
Quote{He was a theologist also and a historian} End Quote.

The guy lost faith by looseing our uncommom starting point as people of faith which is describled above. This is hard to understand by died-in-the-wool none believers, it is often a problem for believers as well. And it is a hard place to go back to...because it intersects our common understanding of time and the start point of creation. The start point is spiritual, not physical.

Doc Watson the great old time mountain music guitar player once said of Ricky Skaggs, a very good musician, that the latter new, like many others, the theory of music but it had not ruined his music. When the bible doesn't "add-up" and people claim they have" lost faith", they simply have lost the spiritual starting point of all creation according to the faithful and have sometimes unknowingly taken up another--and continue in this their blindness.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 25, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey hodgz, you will hear of many conflicting things about faith, the bible and Christianity. Some of your beliefs might change over time, but the core of Christianity should remain unshaken.



^^^this.

So much of what we believe is based on the interpretation of those who teach us.  When we peel back the layers, sometimes we find things that we believe which are just not true, and we realize that nobody ahs all the answers.  I blamed God for this for a long time until I realized it wasn't God's fault my teachers were wrong.

Is God real?  Is Jesus real? For me, yes....to both.  Beyond that it is tricky, 'cause people twist and turn things in the name of religion.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 25, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> ^^^this.
> 
> So much of what we believe is based on the interpretation of those who teach us.  When we peel back the layers, sometimes we find things that we believe which are just not true, and we realize that nobody ahs all the answers.  I blamed God for this for a long time until I realized it wasn't God's fault my teachers were wrong.
> 
> Is God real?  Is Jesus real? For me, yes....to both.  Beyond that it is tricky, 'cause people twist and turn things in the name of religion.



I wonder what the pivot is between declaring things in the name of religion and in the name of the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit--or in Jesus' Name?

When I think of it when famous pastors and priest say things in the name of religion( usually based on doctrine) I usually start with hives and a twitch...but when these same folk declare things in the name of Jesus or in the the name of the Father, the Son and Holy Spirit...it is more than not a healing for all. I wonder...what could be the pivot?

 However, I have seen one pastor before his flock state he repented for having preached to them on something he had once not understood at all...in Jesus' name?? This was not a pitcher on the mound having one bad day...his inside curve had gone on for years. Don't know really.... but wondering.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 25, 2012)

I commend you! I think you did just fine. God had a finger on the steering wheel, he was not going to let you crash.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I woke up this morning and realized that it has made my faith stronger. I don't understand a lot  but I do know that Jesus Christ died for me and my sins and that I am saved by Gods Grace and Mercy. I tried to explain to the fella that it's the little things that make my faith stronger. like reading and high lighting that verse right before he walked up to me. I have been struggling with my faith and salvation for awhile then a month ago I turned it all over to the Lord and decided to follow him and keep my eyes set on him. I know God is real and I am saved because the devil never use to tempt me but the past few weeks he has been on me. This does nothing more but strengthens me because the devil knows I am working for the Lord and he cannot stand it. The devil wants us to be luke warm so we are ineffective in our Christian walk and this is were I was for a long time.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 25, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Thanks everyone. I woke up this morning and realized that it has made my faith stronger. I don't understand a lot  but I do know that Jesus Christ died for me and my sins and that I am saved by Gods Grace and Mercy. I tried to explain to the fella that it's the little things that make my faith stronger. like reading and high lighting that verse right before he walked up to me. I have been struggling with my faith and salvation for awhile then a month ago I turned it all over to the Lord and decided to follow him and keep my eyes set on him. I know God is real and I am saved because the devil never use to tempt me but the past few weeks he has been on me. This does nothing more but strengthens me because the devil knows I am working for the Lord and he cannot stand it. The devil wants us to be luke warm so we are ineffective in our Christian walk and this is were I was for a long time.



Amen!


----------



## Bama4me (Sep 25, 2012)

A lot of things mentioned in this thread bear witness to the fact that in the "religious world" today, there is great confusion.  We are told in 1 Corinthians 14:33 that confusion does not come from God... so thus, if there is confusion, it comes from mankind.

Much of the confusion IMO comes from "human nature."  Some of us are always looking for "the next big thing"... and so we strive to unearth something that has been previous "hidden" in the Bible.  Others of us would like the Bible to conform to our lives... rather than conforming our lives to God's word.  As a result, there are numerous attempts to twist the Bible to make it say what we want it to say (which is easy to do).  Still others seek to utilize religion as a means to physical wealth... and thus our belief system revolves around doing/teaching things that produces large groups which are able to support us.

Living in a day and age when most people reject "absolute truth," it's becoming harder and harder to find uniform belief systems... but yet, God insisted that we strive to "maintain the unity of the Spirit" (Ephesians 4:3) and "be united in the same mind and the same judgment" (1 Corinthians 1:10).  Without truth, we can't have freedom (John 8:32)... and without truth we will wander and ultimately suffer spiritual death (James 5:20).  Truth... it ought to be something we all seek, regardless of what we've heard or who it is that teaches us religious concepts.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 25, 2012)

RNC said:


> The harder he hits you and you stand firm in Jesus , the harder it tempers the steel in your sword for future battle


 
Amen.

Great post hogdgz, thanks for sharing your heart. As you can see, you'll have company in your temptations and trials, and all the while prayer support from those who know and understand the "drill".   Mine, too .  
Grace and His strength be yours in all things...


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the support and it feels good to share with other believers.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't be surprised when people are not open to accepting what you believe. If a Muslim came up to you and tried to convert you, you would not convert right there on the spot. Same thing if you were in his shoes. Share your faith, joy, freedom, love etc with all.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 25, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> I was at a hotel reading my bible by the pool this evening and a guy walks up to me and is drunk. We started talking and I thought how cool, I will be able to witness to this guy. I was nervous because I have recently turned my life over to God. I quickly realized he was an atheist. He said he was a believer for a long time and lost his faith. He was a theologist also and a historian. He said nothing lined up in the bible and it was not true. I quickly realized it was the devil trying to move my young faith. It's scary to meet someone like this and I feel for the guy and will Pray for him. He said he has done a lot of research and that the bible wAs fake and that other religions are a lot older than christianity and why would god allow civillizations to go so long without any direction. Then he talked about missing books of the bible and all kinda conflicting stuff. I wish I would have never talked to him. I finally told him I wasn't going to listen to him anymore and told him I would pray for him.



I doubt it's the first atheist you've ever met.  You just didn't know it.

Oh and LOL at this quote.  And why are such people so scary?  


> I quickly realized it was the devil trying to move my young faith. It's scary to meet someone like this


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 25, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I doubt it's the first atheist you've ever met.  You just didn't know it.
> 
> Oh and LOL at this quote.  And why are such people so scary?



you beat me to it.

Most likely not the first, and wont be the last. Just the first to tell you.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 25, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> He was a very intelligent guy and I think that was his problem.



That is often what gets in the way of people believing in Christianity.  



hogdgz said:


> I hate how the devil try's to tempt us. He has been on me hard lately with my faith.



Do you think there are agents of satan on this forum?  Should they be banned?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 25, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That is often what gets in the way of people believing in Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there are agents of satan on this forum?  Should they be banned?



Amazing how Satan just cannot be defeated by the most powerful deity who also apparently created the devil full well knowing what Lucifer was going to do. No wonder why there are atheists.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 25, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> It was scary because I was unsure of the guys purpose or why he was so interested in me then I realized he was an atheist and that he was more knowledgable of the bible than I was and he was questioning me on things I didn't know.  But all in all this has strengthened me.



Your honesty is appreciated and I applaud you for it ,but just remember your now dealing with a troll and a accomplice!!!They probably dont appreciate  your honesty as much as Christians around here,so beware!!!They will try anything to tear you down.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 25, 2012)

Yep just realized that. Funny how atheist cannot leave people alone and try so hard to bring other believers down. Don't worry my God is real and I know this for a fact. A non believer would not understand if they haven't experienced the Holy spirit or the little things Gods shows you that build your Faith.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 25, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Yep just realized that. Funny how atheist cannot leave people alone and try so hard to bring other believers down. Don't worry my God is real and I know this for a fact. A non believer would not understand if they haven't experienced the Holy spirit or the little things Gods shows you that build your Faith.



Amen brother!!!They will be more to follow,I'm sure!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 25, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Do you think there are agents of satan on this forum?  Should they be banned?



I long for the day I see certain ones get banned,not agents of satin or atheist,but just a few trolls......This place would be better off if it happened!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2012)

Satan is God's servant. God uses him as a tool.
http://www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/50/50-3/JETS_50-3_449-465_Page.pdf
http://www.jimmcguiggan.com/reflections3.asp?status=Satan&id=30


----------



## Bama4me (Sep 26, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Satan is God's servant. God uses him as a tool.
> http://www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/50/50-3/JETS_50-3_449-465_Page.pdf
> http://www.jimmcguiggan.com/reflections3.asp?status=Satan&id=30



Don't know that I completely agree with McGuiggan's take on God and Satan.  I do believe it is apparent that God is allowing Satan a certain amount of power in this age... power which will be removed in the realm of eternity.  The fact God allows evil to exist doesn't mean that He's not sovereign and more powerful than him.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2012)

Bama4me said:


> Don't know that I completely agree with McGuiggan's take on God and Satan.  I do believe it is apparent that God is allowing Satan a certain amount of power in this age... power which will be removed in the realm of eternity.  The fact God allows evil to exist doesn't mean that He's not sovereign and more powerful than him.



I agree it gets confusing. I'm not sure I agree with the OP in that Satan sent the Atheist to tempt Hogdgz. Individuals have free will to believe and choose what they believe. What if the stranger would have been a Jew or Muslim, would that have also been the work of Satan?
I'm not trying to underestimate the power of the Devil nor do I know who ultimately is sending him to tempt me. 
Either way you look at it as the OP has experienced, these events should boost our faith in God. I don't see anything wrong with having to read the Bible  and do some soul searching  to back up your faith, so to speak.
So these episodes could be a way God is testing us, If God in fact does test us.


----------



## JFS (Oct 2, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Funny how atheist cannot leave people alone



It would be generous to say that's calling the kettle black:



hogdgz said:


> We started talking and I thought how cool, I will be able to witness to this guy.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like you passed the 'test' to me 

The story of the 'seeds' came to mind......the fowler tries to snatch the seeds before they take root.
Sounds like you got a foothold on solidground and rooted into the VINE!


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 10, 2012)

Why must all  challenges against you christians involve the devil and his attemps to turn you away from GOD!
                                                   AND I QUOTE: 
   "I quickly realized it was the devil trying to move my young faith"

So let me understand that anytime "man" is given temptation or given a challenge to his faith the "DEVIL" is behind it!
     This what you all are saying, I am just quoting you guys! 


Then I guess the story about Abraham and his son Isaac hold a diffrent meaning for me now.
 I know you all would find hard to believe that GOD could send an angel to tempt a young christian! He would never do anything like that! Right!

I  know that 99% will have nothing good to say about what I have written, you will make statements about my beliefs and there is now way I could be a christian, that I must belong one of them  religions that aint christian and you know what! It shows what  most christians are guilty of
            " PASSING JUDGMENT ON THEIR FELLOW MAN".


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Start the fires we got heathins to burn in GODS name*



Six million dollar ham said:


> That is often what gets in the way of people believing in Christianity.
> I`sss  guesin to be`s a good christian you got`s to be slow and stupid to believe in christianty!
> I have got remember you quote!!!!
> 
> Do you think there are agents of satan on this forum?  Should they be banned?



Like the title says  plant the stakes and light the fires we gots some religous cleansin to do!  You know the sayin If you ain`t christian you ain`t right!

Do you not realize "ONLY YOU" give power to satan! 

ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION HONESTLY there 6 million dolar Ham:
Do you honestly feel that there is or may be any other religions out there other than christianity that thru their beliefs and guidence you get to heaven or are equal to christianity.

Do you or have ever studied or tried to learn about other religions  in order to better understand what they might believe, or do you just condem them because they ain`t chridstians.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 10, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION HONESTLY there 6 million dolar Ham:
> Do you honestly feel that there is or may be any other religions out there other than christianity that thru their beliefs and guidence you get to heaven or are equal to christianity.
> 
> Do you or have ever studied or tried to learn about other religions  in order to better understand what they might believe, or do you just condem them because they ain`t chridstians.




Mr. Ham is not a Christian.  It appears you might be guilty of this:




piratebob64 said:


> " PASSING JUDGMENT ON THEIR FELLOW MAN".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think everything we do bad is caused by the devil. I think the Devil could tempt non-Christians too.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Mr. Ham is not a Christian.  It appears you might be guilty of this:


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 11, 2012)

no I am guilty of a lot of things but passing judgment is not one! I asked a question!  big diffrence  between question and statement!


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 11, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> no I am guilty of a lot of things but passing judgment is not one! I asked a question!  big diffrence  between question and statement!



Then where did you get the idea that he was christian? Unless you asked the question incorrectly, you just passed judgement.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 11, 2012)

aren't they ugly and hideous creatures???   ;-)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 11, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> ANSWER ME ONE QUESTION HONESTLY there 6 million dolar Ham:
> Do you honestly feel that there is or may be any other religions out there other than christianity that thru their beliefs and guidence you get to heaven or are equal to christianity.
> 
> Do you or have ever studied or tried to learn about other religions  in order to better understand what they might believe, or do you just condem them because they ain`t chridstians.



How do ya'll get that piratebob thinks Ham is a Christian with his questioning? I didn't see it that way.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> How do ya'll get that piratebob thinks Ham is a Christian with his questioning? I didn't see it that way.



Silence!  Let this trainwreck happen unmolested!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 11, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Silence!  Let this trainwreck happen unmolested!



Sorry, but the "logical thinking serum" was kicking in. 

Also from your avatar, did you hear that "Mongo" died?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Also from your avatar, did you hear that "Mongo" died?



Yes indeed.  Mongo no longer only pawn in game of life.


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> How do ya'll get that piratebob thinks Ham is a Christian with his questioning? I didn't see it that way.



Thats what I got out of his last sentence. Maybe my reading comprehension level is lower than I thought. But I passed anglish 101..........in community college.....


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 16, 2012)

piratebob64 said:


> Why must all  challenges against you christians involve the devil and his attemps to turn you away from GOD!
> AND I QUOTE:
> "I quickly realized it was the devil trying to move my young faith"
> 
> ...



Not only Christians pass judgement on their fellow man.

You just said why do all Christians believe that satan is always the one involved in, that is a judgement statement in itself. Actually what most of us believe is that we are tempted, as a test from God, sometimes, too.
The Holy Spirit helps you to discern whether something is coming from satan or from somewhere else. Perhaps in the instance of being tempted in young faith it was from satan, he certainly doesn't want to lose a soldier in his army/legion.
But you are wrong, all Christians don't always believe that everything they are tempted with comes from satan, how you got that out of one person's belief of where that one temptation came from is beyond me.


----------

